# strangles in Suffolk



## maisie2011 (18 April 2012)

Heard a rumour that Poplar Park has a couple of horses with strangles - can anyone confirm or dispute?  Bit scarey if true as there was a pony club event there last Sunday.


----------



## determinedeventer (18 April 2012)

Yes, My friend told me that it had been confirmed there. Someone on my yard was there at that ODE there on sun. scary times!


----------



## maisie2011 (18 April 2012)

oh dear  Fingers crossed for you & your yard that nothing nasty has made its way back.  Are commercial yards supposed / recommended to close temporarily if they have any cases?


----------



## Irishbabygirl (18 April 2012)

Seems rife at the moment! I'm in west berks and heard today the yard up the road has it! Won't be hacking that way that's for sure!


----------



## determinedeventer (18 April 2012)

Thank you! we can only hope that we manage to avoid it. I haven't heard officially so i don't know


----------



## Zirach (18 April 2012)

Some horses from our yard were there at the weekend as well. How can they hold events there if strangles has been confirmed though??


----------



## LaurenB (18 April 2012)

Its around Nottingham also


----------



## maisie2011 (18 April 2012)

Zirach said:



			How can they hold events there if strangles has been confirmed though??
		
Click to expand...

Very irresponsible IMO if they'd already had it confirmed, I'd heard rumblings of snotty noses etc late last week. I certainly won't be attending any events there for some considerable time!


----------



## determinedeventer (18 April 2012)

I'm sure that they would not hold an event if strangles had already been confirmed. I seriously hope not anyway!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (18 April 2012)

They've had it in Bealings, suffolk.  so not a million miles from poplar.


----------



## Laafet (18 April 2012)

I really hope that they took every precaution possible, we had horses go there at the weekend and I would be so annoyed if we get it, especially since my horse is only just right from his op last autumn, so to lose more time would be soul destroying.


----------



## Zirach (18 April 2012)

Apparently there is a post about this on the Eastern Harriers website. Changed to the Hollsey area though apparently. I can't get on to look (on silly iPod) but if you were there at the weekend wise to look for any symptoms early on. I still don't think poplar would have let the event go on if a case had been confirmed beforehand, it's not worth their reputation


----------



## Shnoonie (18 April 2012)

Have just been guttered as I was there this weekend with a friend... My friend works there and said that they were just having a virus going through but that there was a horse being tested. The confirmation came through today! I will be on the look out.. the only bright side I can see is that we didnt go through the yard at all... or get close to their horses....


----------



## little_legs (19 April 2012)

GUTTED !  Even before it was confirmed they should of canceled the event !  

I was there!


----------



## little_legs (19 April 2012)

Lets not let this slip over the page, we need to keep people informed.

Is it confimed has anybody actually spoken to someone at Poplar park?

What about our horses that were there, what should we do?



Jane


----------



## mrussell (19 April 2012)

Poplar Park update for all those who were at the EHPC ODE on Sunday... There is ONE suspected case at Poplar. The horse was NOT at the venue or competing itself at the ODE on Sunday. Swab results will be known this afternoon. This is as per my call to Poplar THEMSELVES this lunchtime at 12.25pm.


----------



## little_legs (19 April 2012)

I called them myself to, and thats what they told me.  The only strange thing to me is why would they be moving a horse that has suspected Strangles?

Ive called my vet to find out what I should do............what are others doing?



Jane


----------



## Zirach (19 April 2012)

I didnt think they would knowingly put people at risk  Well done mrussell for calling. I dont compete myself but knew some people from our yard had been hence my interest. I will -pass the info on


----------



## mrussell (19 April 2012)

Im going to wait for the results before I decide what to do.


----------



## little_legs (19 April 2012)

Interesting as when I spoke to him he said he had one confirmed on the yard?  But it wasnt on the yard at the weekend?  You wouldn't move a horse with suspected strangles?


Jane


----------



## little_legs (19 April 2012)

Im bumping this as its important that people know, there must of been 100 + horses at the venue on Sunday !


Jane


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (19 April 2012)

Well i have heard differently.


----------



## little_legs (19 April 2012)

What do you mean you have heard differently?  Please could you explain, it is a worry to all of us that attended the event.

I did ring the venue and they told me 1 confirmed horse with Strangles.



Jane


----------



## mrussell (19 April 2012)

Jane, when did you ring ?  When I rang at lunchtime he said he was waiting for the results that would be there "any minute". That was at 12.25 today.  I would think the vet would have been Smith Ryder DAvies so might be worth a call to them to confirm ?


----------



## BILLYGIRL (19 April 2012)

I was also there competing Sunday, and have also heard differently, that there is more than one horse at Poplar with it, but at the moment this is hearsay. The likely hood of contracting it would still be minimal, you would of had to have come into contact with the infected horse or equipment, your horse would of had to have put his nose in mucus or touched something that was infected. I think that all, all of us can do is be vigilent and keep a close eye out for ANY symptoms.


----------



## blackislegirl (19 April 2012)

Where in Bealings has there been strangles?


----------



## little_legs (19 April 2012)

Just checked on my phone and I called them at 12.15 so just before you.



Jane


----------



## mrussell (19 April 2012)

then they lied to me which is rather disconcerting !  =0/


----------



## Suzie_Q (19 April 2012)

They had a case confirmed yesterday and that is not one of the horses that they isolated with a suspected case. What is true and what they say may not be very similar I'm afraid...


----------



## little_legs (19 April 2012)

Just heard from 2 different people that they have had strangles on and off at the yard since March including at the BE event !


Worrying !


Jane


----------



## maisie2011 (19 April 2012)

Please see https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ryder-Davies-and-Partners-Veterinary-Surgeons-Equine-Page/128308283905884 for update on Poplar Park / strangles


----------



## Staverton (19 April 2012)

I have been told that 4 horses came from Ireland and instead of being isolated they were put straight on to the yard, one of these then showed signs of infection.    Several horses on the yard have been unwell.   A week ago at least two were, sort of, isolated with very heavy nasel discharge and were clearly very sick.    
A lot of local people are extremely worried as the owners do not appear to have done anything to contain the outbreak.  It is believed that horses from P.P. were competing at Ipswich Horse Society Show on Easter Monday.
I have been told that horses competing at the event last weekend were stabled on the yard.   It is also my understanding that a new livery arrived at the weekend.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (19 April 2012)

Staverton - This is exactly what I have heard!! and not from anyone on here!!


----------



## poplar_helper (19 April 2012)

as someone who actually helps out at poplar every weekend and knows TRULY the situation, not listening to scare-mongering rumours, i can confirm that everything staverton just posted is untrue.
The 4 irish horses WERE isolated on a seperate yard with seperate turnout for a number of weeks, only one member of staff was allowed to handle them, and she had to change clothes after.
They got these horses quite a while ago now, so if they had strangles, symptoms would have shown way before now.
All of the new horses were completely healthy, so joined the main yard and fields, and have been there for a long time.
A few horses on the yard got cold-like symptoms, but this was dealt with and all have recovered.
ONE, just one, horse had different symotoms to any of the others, and was immediately seperated to a stable block far from the main yards, and even further from the competition venue.
The fact he has strangles for definate was only confirmed yesterday afternoon, and he is being treated for it. NO OTHER HORSES ON THE YARD ARE SHOWING ANY SYMPTOMS WHATSOEVER. AND NO HORSES FROM POPLAR COMPETED AT THE IPSWICH HORSE SOCIETY SHOW. AND, NO NEW LIVERY CAME AT THE WEEKEND, AS I WAS THERE EVERY DAY OF LAST WEEK. I hope now you actually know the truth of the situation you can stop blowing it out of preportion, as poplar are being responsible and taking every precaution to ensure no horse comes in any kind of contact with the ONE infected horse. thankyou.


----------



## saddle sore (19 April 2012)

hi poplar helper,
difficult to believe being responsible, taking precautions, would include running three horses in the one day event at the weekend, amongst 200 competitors. At the very least there was a virus already at the yard.


----------



## Banatar (19 April 2012)

Poplar Helper,

You know some key elements of your statement are factually incorrect as many have seen and not just heard.


----------



## poplar_helper (19 April 2012)

I understand where you are coming from, but even so, the 3 horses that competed were all completely healthy, obviously, they would never have competed if they were showing any signs of illness, one of the horses used had to be replaced anyway, do to the fact he was off his food, so its not as if they werent careful in which horses they used.
And anyway, as previously mentioned the horse with strangles is, and has been for a while now, in solitary confinement in a seperate area of poplar park, well away from any other horses, or people.
and, none of poplars horses were put in the fields until after the competition, not that any ill horses would be turned out anyway.
unless any of the horses that competed had somehow gotten onto the yard and been in direct contact with the infected horse, they have VERY minimal risk of contracting strangles.
And, the event took place before it was even definate the horse had strangles anyway.
But im sure that now it is proven, any events at poplar will be cancelled until further notice.


----------



## poplar_helper (19 April 2012)

Banatar, which parts of that statement are factually incorrect? as i would be more than happy to set you straight, as i too have 'seen'.


----------



## poplar_helper (19 April 2012)

and also, how is it your place to tell me if i am factually incorrect when all you are doing is listening to 'chinese whispers' when i actually have first hand knowledge of the situation?


----------



## Laafet (19 April 2012)

Hmmm well I dearly hope that it has not been passed to competitors at the competition. As I said before we had a horse from our yard go so if she went down with it, it would be awful for us. Most of us work with horses and therefore would be requested by our bosses to not care for our own horses until the infection period is over. It might sound sensationalist but at the end of the day there are consequences of all actions and that is potentially what could happen.


----------



## maisie2011 (19 April 2012)

poplar_helper said:



			ONE, just one, horse had different symotoms to any of the others, and was immediately seperated to a stable block far from the main yards, and even further from the competition venue.
T
		
Click to expand...

poplar_helper - it would appear this quote is now incorrect and it is horse*s* (plural) confirmed with Strangles - see Poplar's Facebook post a few minutes ago.  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Poplar-Park-Equestrian-Centre/187648094615023

I do hope too that the owners / staffs dogs that are usually roaming the yards and paddocks are kept away as they can transmit the infection.


----------



## mrussell (19 April 2012)

so they had horses with symptoms and replaced one for another as it was "off its food".  Even I know thats a symptom of Strangles.  So I assume said "off its food" horse was on the main yard along with the horses who came and mixed with the competitors ?

Surely if the horses were awaiting results, they would already be in the 14 day incubation period.  I cannot believe the venue did not think that horses off their feed, one already in isolation and a recent history of other cases was enough to cancel the event.

oh dear.... that really is greedy.  And now other events are having to cancel and lose money themselves. 

I hope Poplar is prepared to pay for the vets bills of any stricken horses that attended on Sunday.


----------



## Staverton (19 April 2012)

I have read the facebook comments which actually confirm that poplar_helper does not know the facts!

It is stated that strangles was confirmed on Tuesday, however, had the vets been called earlier (days or weeks?)  who knows when strangles could have been confirmed.

It is apparent that Poplar are carrying on business as usual but who knows which animals could be incubating the condition and therefore helping to spread it via visitors?

How did the strangles virus establish itself in the Poplar horses?  poplar_helper is adament that it was not with the Irish horses so  where did it come from?

poplar_helper also states that no horses went to Ipswich Horse Society Show.  Liveries can take their horses where ever they like without the knowlege of P.P. or the weekend helper !!


----------



## saddle sore (20 April 2012)

re poplar helper,helping at weekends does leave five days without your eyewitness accounts
poplar park were well aware of the possibilities of strangles on the friday before the one day event,and had already informed liveries that tests THEY had done were clear,yet there appears to be no evidence of any tests being done. The test was finally done by a concerned livery not pp.Blown out of proportion NOT


----------



## little_legs (20 April 2012)

I have no idea what is true and what is not................I rang them at 12.15 yesterday and they told me it was confirmed and mrussell rang them at 12.25 and was told it was still to be confirmed ! ! ! 


Not really helping themselves ! They should of given people the choice !  I wouldnt of gone !



Jane


----------



## Staverton (20 April 2012)

From reading posts and from what is being said locally it appears that the owners of P.P. have tried to conceal this strangles outbreak.                          I would expect the owners of a large well established Centre to call a vet as soon as any health problem arises not to wait and see if it goes away.  
It now appears that strangles was confirmed in one of the liveries whilst the centre were saying there was no problem - prior to the weekend event!!!!!!  
The vets are in a difficult position because of confidentiality to to their clients and strangles is not a notifiable disease.  If they are not consulted by the owners they cannot become involved.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (20 April 2012)

Poor old ryder davies must be getting loads of calls. 

Plus its more like 7 infected, not 1 or 2!


----------



## ex-racers (20 April 2012)

This is what is happening at Poplar Park.... There is 1 confirmed case of strangles so this horse in isolation, this was confirmed Wednesday lunchtime, 3 horses are also in isolation pending results.  So 4 in total in isolation. NO horses have been put down. There has been horses moved to other yards around the areas by the owners, so this might spread the strangles!! As the carrier can show no signs but still spread it!!! You must look out for coughs, if the horse is off colour, not eating well.  It is also air born.  If other yards have it they should inform people not just keep quiet as this is un-fair to others but people also not treat them like they have the plague.  Just be sensible and scrub down.


----------



## mrussell (20 April 2012)

ex-racers... I'm sure youve joined the forum to set the picture straight but your version of events doesnt match what P/P THEMSELVES told me.  So is it you thats not telling the truth ..or THEM ?  

The more people who join simply to set the record straight, the more this looks like a total cover-up.


If you really want to help, ask P/P to make an official statement about
1)when the first horse started displaying symptoms
2)when the first horse was diagnosed
3)what was done to quarantine the yard - not just that horse - as by the time it was diagnosed, it would already have been in contact with the other liveries
4)whether any horse from the yard was at the ODE on Sunday
5)why they didnt cancel the event when they knew they had horses with symptoms
6)what they are prepared to do to compensate anyone who was at the event on Sunday who subsequently develops Strangles and
7)why they have given some many different versions of events to those who have approached them.


----------



## ex-racers (20 April 2012)

Ok PP Helper... are you saying that you are closed for business until it is contained? Therefore, no lessons etc??  And the 4 new Irish horses you say did not show signs, but you know they could be carriers without showing any sign of strangles. And did they come from sales in Ireland?


----------



## stacey_lou (20 April 2012)

I saw the post for this on Facebook this morning on the Smith Ryder Davis page/news that some of my friends had shared. We had a couple of horses from our yard attend Poplar for the Pony Club ODE the other week but I know they said the infected horse didnt compete but did any of the suspected horses compete and come in close proximity to horses from external yards competing at the event? 

I had to add more fuel to the fire and extra drama but as we all know this is very serious? We are only up the road from Poplar and its scary how it comes about, where I am we have no what you would call isolation stables that I know of so if we had an outbreak god knows what we would do plus with 40 horses on the yard it would be horrendous!

Just hope they caught it in time and can do something about it for the poor horses which have contracted it. If they did suspect prior to the event it was very naughty of them to continue whether the horse was near those competing or not! But who are we to judge without knowing the full ins and outs. 

I wish all the best for poplar and hope this can be cleaned up!


----------



## poplar_helper (20 April 2012)

of course poplar are keeping their staff dogs away from the infected, or possibly infected horses,  i can assure you that they are very much seperate from the rest of the yard, and no one except a select few have access to them, certainly not other horses or animals.
the horse that was "off its food" was only off his food the morning of the competition, but was ate his evening feed fine, he did not compete just as a precaution. Apart from that he is showing no signs of ill health whatsoever, so that was just a coincidence, and is in no way linked to the case of, and suspected cases, of strangles.
And there is no way poplar will have to pay for vet bills, as strangles is passed on by direct contact with a infected horse, or the mucus from an abcess, and  it is physically impossible that a horse that took part in the event could have contacted the ill horse.
I too have read the facebook comments on poplars page, what seems to be the problem with them?
and i know for definate that NONE OF POPLARS HORSES competed in the ipswich horse society event, as none of the liveries would have a mode of transport, if an owner wants to go to an event, poplar would take them there.
as weekends are the busiest time for poplar, "my eye witness accounts" see far more than they would on a weekday, and as previously mentioned, i was there ALL of last week, and saw nothing underhanded whatsoever.
and there is not "more like 7 infected" have you been to poplar and seen all these invisible infected horses?? 
find out the facts for your self before repeating a esculated rumour.
and as of lessons being cancelled, i honestly do not know, but i know for sure no horses are allowed to leave/come to poplar until further notice.
i can tell you that the irish horses have been at poplar for months, so if they were going to infect anything, they would have long before now.
None of the suspected infected horses competed, the 3 that did were all in absolute health.
as some of you may know, poplar is split into 3 seperate yards; one main yard, and 2 smaller yards as well as 1 barn for the school horses. the isolation yard is far from any of these.
treatment is well under way.


----------



## whateveryousay (20 April 2012)

poplar_helper - you need to stop posting.  The only correct thing you have said is that none of Poplar's livery horses competed at the Ipswich Horse Society event.  A former livery did but that was off the yard well before the strangles outbreak.

You do not know for sure about horses coming and going from Poplar unless you are here 24/7 and as a helper you are not.  

Oh - and it was 5 horses that competed from Poplar, not 3, a look at the ODE results will tell you that.  The horse that was 'off it's food' and not competed is also now on the isolation yard is it not?

The only people that know the facts 100% are Poplar Park management themselves and the livery owner that called the vet.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (20 April 2012)

whateveryousay said:



			poplar_helper - you need to stop posting.  The only correct thing you have said is that none of Poplar's livery horses competed at the Ipswich Horse Society event.  A former livery did but that was off the yard well before the strangles outbreak.

You do not know for sure about horses coming and going from Poplar unless you are here 24/7 and as a helper you are not.  

Oh - and it was 5 horses that competed from Poplar, not 3, a look at the ODE results will tell you that.  The horse that was 'off it's food' and not competed is also now on the isolation yard is it not?

The only people that know the facts 100% are Poplar Park management themselves and the livery owner that called the vet.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you are at poplar then.

I heard it was 7 directly from someone at poplar park, so have my facts straight thanks for asking pp-helper


----------



## saddle sore (20 April 2012)

poplar helper
stop digging!
it seems the lead up to this strangles outbreak was well mismanaged, and a rather devious cover up.Not much use to the local horse community crowing about what poplar park is doing now after they have been rumbled.


----------



## whateveryousay (20 April 2012)

There are a lot of people who are 'at poplar' 

The simple truth is this - there are sick horses that need to get better which should be the main concern.  People are now aware of the situation and can be vigilant/take necessary measures.  

Yes, there are questions as to what has happened recently and how all this came about but each person will make up their own mind on this.  

Let's not forget some of these horses are peoples pride and joy, so as stacey_lou said, let's hope something can be done for these horses and it can be contained.


----------



## ex-racers (20 April 2012)

PP Helper. the Irish horses arrived Monday 6th February, I make that 10 weeks not 3 months as you advised.  Horses started to cough on the yard 5 weeks later! And more have been going down hill since.  2 ponies have absecess correct on not??? These do not come over night, also, the horse belonging to the livery that was tested. So this was known LONG before Sunday's event which you let go ahead!  Even though it was not confirmed but a huge possibility.

Dont you think it would have been correct practice to cancel?


----------



## ex-racers (20 April 2012)

Whateveryousay:---  People are now worried about their own horses, will they or wont they become ill!!  Its a waiting game through certain people not being honest.


----------



## foxy1 (20 April 2012)

No horse should have left the yard to compete. What disgraceful handling of the situation.


----------



## saddle sore (20 April 2012)

we all hope that the situation can be rectified,but the point is that we are all locally at risk of catching strangles from what appears to be a cover up and incompetence.Nice one poplar park. as a weekend helper you do seem to have a lot of information at hand


----------



## longtalltilly (21 April 2012)

Just heard that there are also yards near to Framlingham and Outskirts of Ipswich being tested. Orwell arena being one that was mentioned hence the cancellation of their show tomorrow.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (21 April 2012)

nataliya said:



			Just heard that there are also yards near to Framlingham and Outskirts of Ipswich being tested. Orwell arena being one that was mentioned hence the cancellation of their show tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering which yard outside ipswich it was. :/


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (22 April 2012)

nataliya said:



			Just heard that there are also yards near to Framlingham and Outskirts of Ipswich being tested. Orwell arena being one that was mentioned hence the cancellation of their show tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Orwell arena is NOT being tested. 
I spoke to the owner myself last night online, she has cancelled shows as protection for her broodmare who is infoal, so that no carriers bring it to the yard.


----------



## longtalltilly (22 April 2012)

Ah ok, the person I spoke to mentioned poplar although he didn't say they actually had it. Glad they are taking the precaution though.


----------



## Staverton (22 April 2012)

As its the 'weekend'  I'm surprised that poplar_helper hasn't updated us with all the latest information!

The word locally is that there are now about 12 animals at Poplar showing signs.


----------



## saddle sore (23 April 2012)

re staverton 

five days without poplar helper EYES to feed us reliable information ! worrying times .Sadly in general conversations  within the horse community there hasnt been one person who has been at all surprised by the mismanagement of this outbreak.


----------



## little_legs (23 April 2012)

ex-racers said:



			This is what is happening at Poplar Park.... There is 1 confirmed case of strangles so this horse in isolation, this was confirmed Wednesday lunchtime, 3 horses are also in isolation pending results.  So 4 in total in isolation. NO horses have been put down. There has been horses moved to other yards around the areas by the owners, so this might spread the strangles!! As the carrier can show no signs but still spread it!!! You must look out for coughs, if the horse is off colour, not eating well.  It is also air born.  If other yards have it they should inform people not just keep quiet as this is un-fair to others but people also not treat them like they have the plague.  Just be sensible and scrub down.
		
Click to expand...


Strangles is not Air born !


----------



## Jump4Joy (23 April 2012)

At the end of the day Poplar Park have been caught out trying to hide up. 

Not only have they hosted events on their premises, but they have been open for lessons and hacks, etc. all through this time, giving lessons to people who will go off to see their friends' horses or horses that they share or loan and it will be spread everywhere. 

It is virtually impossible to keep this illness contained if its on a yard.  It only takes the slightest touch onto clothing or whatever and its out there. 

Poplar Park have been playing russian roulette with the health of every horse in the area.  

Poplar Park have been greedy in the extreme -  not wanting to damage their precious business.  

If it hadn't have been for the vets letting the cat out of the bag - we would all still be in the dark.


----------



## BILLYGIRL (23 April 2012)

Jump4Joy said:



			At the end of the day Poplar Park have been caught out trying to hide up. 

Not only have they hosted events on their premises, but they have been open for lessons and hacks, etc. all through this time, giving lessons to people who will go off to see their friends' horses or horses that they share or loan and it will be spread everywhere. 

It is virtually impossible to keep this illness contained if its on a yard.  It only takes the slightest touch onto clothing or whatever and its out there. 

Poplar Park have been playing russian roulette with the health of every horse in the area.  

Poplar Park have been greedy in the extreme -  not wanting to damage their precious business.  

If it hadn't have been for the vets letting the cat out of the bag - we would all still be in the dark.
		
Click to expand...

This, VERY well said Jumpforjoy


----------



## Jump4Joy (23 April 2012)

I thought I knew the layout of Poplar Park quite well and can't think of anywhere suitable to be used for "isolation".  I would be interested to know where the infected horses are being kept "away". 

Surely not just moved "round the back" to the little yard that Debbie Edmundson used to use before the self contained block was built at the other end of the outdoor school????? (Years ago - Ive not been to PP for several years)  If so, this is certainly not "isolation" - merely "out of sight".  And about 50 metres away from the main yard.

And how many "spectators" for the Trials in March went onto the Main Yard to either pat some horses, or use the loo??????

No doubt they are still giving lessons/hacks today.  I am sure they dont want to be turning business away. 

Poplar Park's entire handling of this has been dreadful and devious.


----------



## Staverton (23 April 2012)

The vets did not let the cat out of the bag!    They are unable to say anything due to customer confidentiality. 

The local horse community became aware when the livery horse was tested positive, BEFORE the weekend event,  The vets had not been called to the Poplar horses until after the event even though it was apparent that  several of the Poplar horses were sick and had been for some time.  They were aware of the positive test on the livery horse and they still held the event!!

The only person to come out this fiasco with any credit is the livery owner who called the vet to his/her horse despite being told by P.P. that there was not a problem.  If that person had not called the vet and got a definate diagnosis then P.P. would probably still be hiding the outbreak!!!!!

When the vets issued their statement the facts were so widely known, locally, there was no point in trying to hide the facts.

P.Park., in my opinion, have shown a complete lack of care for all the animals on their yard and have allowed animals to suffer unnecessarily.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (23 April 2012)

Yes totally agree Staverton!!

PP on went on lock down over the weekend, so not even on the tuesday when they are saying they received a confirmed case did it all stop.


----------



## maisie2011 (23 April 2012)

Jump4Joy said:



			It is virtually impossible to keep this illness contained if its on a yard.  It only takes the slightest touch onto clothing or whatever and its out there.
		
Click to expand...

Ryder-Davies are going to hold a strangles question & answer session on 1st May http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ryder-Davies-and-Partners-Veterinary-Surgeons-Equine-Page/128308283905884 - I wonder if it is wise to get a load of horsey people in one room, who may unwittingly wear their horsey gear and spread the disease?


----------



## Jump4Joy (23 April 2012)

Well, as far as I am concerned I was totally unaware of any problem until I saw the post from Ryder Davies on Facebook.   

As far as I am aware Poplar Park had not made any statements or posted any such notices.

Had they made all other livery yards, stables or riding schools in the area aware - no.  

Frankly, I am surprised DEFRA are not concerned about the way they have behaved.


----------



## Staverton (23 April 2012)

I have a question for Ryder Davies:

When strangles was diagnosed in the livery horse what attempts were made to try and contain the outbreak?


----------



## whateveryousay (23 April 2012)

Couldn't agree more with what you said earlier Staverton and I can't imagine the livery owner is very popular right now!

With what I am told - so may not be 100% accurate - PP were spoken to by Ryder Davies the day the test was done as well as the day the results were confirmed, and were on site the next day.  However as this is not a notifable disease they can only insist actions are taken to a certain extent.  Whether PP follow them entirely is up to them I think.


----------



## mulledwhine (23 April 2012)

I have been told today, that it is swinderby, near Lincoln, a bit too close for comfort


----------



## teazle (23 April 2012)

It amazes me how much hysteria occurs when the word Strangles is mentioned.

Having been on a large yard where we had a strangles outbreak many years ago (a livery horse picked it up at a show and brought it home) - by the time it was discovered, there was nothing anyone could do, the horses were out in herds and so had passed it around themselves before the first cough started. 

Of the twenty or so horses who were positive - 1 got an abscess. The others had the cough, runny nose and felt a bit down for a few days. Think how many colds and infections humans get every year, and we aren't put into quarantine with foot baths etc. They are all spread in exactly the same way as strangles is, through contact. 

Our vet told us he thought strangles should be allowed to run its course and therefore provide immunity for the rest of the horses life - most fatal cases are in horses that are elderly or immuno-suppressed. As in chicken pox in humans, if horses had strangles when they were young, they would get over it and be fine, and have immunity.  

I know I am going to get soooooooooo many haters over this post, but that's my opinion. If my horse was to contract strangles, I'd care for her and feel sorry for her, but I wouldn't go overboard and panic. 

IF Poplar covered up (and I am someone in Suffolk, though not in East Suffolk so could be affected) then they shouldn't have done, but everyone needs to calm down. The vets (and now Poplar) are doing everything as they should, and a witch hunt isn't going to achieve anything.


----------



## Laafet (23 April 2012)

Well I think that it spoke volumes that the Jays cancelled their event on the weekend just gone because of the risk. Knowing that they would not cancel for any little reason they obviously thought it was not worth the risk, despite the loss in revenue. And Teazle Strangles will cause hysteria in this area, I work on a stud and am currently foaling mares, therefore if the livery yard where I keep my horse has strangles I am bound by my contract of employment NOT to attend to my horse. Hence my worry over it all.


----------



## teazle (23 April 2012)

The jays cancelled over the weekend but are still running dressage tomorrow. Obviously not THAT worried then. See the 'press release' on their website - they are still holding events.


----------



## Laafet (23 April 2012)

They cancelled as a high number of the entries had also run at Poplar - so yes they were worried. They ARE worried and took a good call IMO. I would expect the dressage tomorrow was lower risk! I read the press release thankyou.


----------



## saddle sore (23 April 2012)

re teazle,

many of us are well versed with strangles. If well managed the problem can be overcome with minimal suffering of horses and complete recovery. The hysteria here locally, I respectfully suggest, has less to do with the strangles but more to do with the appalling handling of the situation by pp. Our business's may well be affected ,event cancellations, movement of horses etc. through the incompetence of,what appears to be a total lack of animal husbandry and any thought for any other horse owners.  What can be learnt,  and what can done ???  not much unfortunately,but with all the official hoops we all have to jump through there must be some way of educating the ignorent. Do the local council inspect for animal health ?


----------



## whateveryousay (23 April 2012)

teazle - you were lucky that the horses you saw with strangles got away so lightly.  It is hearbreaking if you have to see those that don't.

and while I agree that in a _properly managed_ situation there is very little that can be done, the angst in the local community is more that there was no management of the situation and it would have gone on with greater consequences if PP not had their hand foreced on this.

no-one will ever criticise a yard that contracts this and does everything to contain it and treats their horses (and the local community) with the care and respect they deserve.


----------



## teazle (23 April 2012)

I'd be very interested to see written, or reliable, proof that Poplar acted negligently. Note, I am not saying they didn't, but as far as I can see, there are rumours and chinese whispers floating around. I've heard differing reports as to when the outbreak was discovered, how many horses have symptoms, how many are actually confirmed, etc.

There appears to be very little actual FACTS, other than the statement put out by the vets. If there is anything more than 'I heard this from such and such', or 'my friend said this', I will gracefully agree that more should have been done.


----------



## daydreambeliever (23 April 2012)

I was under the impression that the event that the jays cancelled was an inter-schools qualifier and people were withdrawing and this would mean that there could have been unfair qualifications. I think other open events have still gone ahead. 

Lets hope that the out break is now contained and at least we know now to avoid any unnecessary traveling with our horses in the area and to be vigilant for any possible signs of this illness. Fingers crossed that the sick horses make a swift recovery and no further cases are  diagnosed.


----------



## mrussell (24 April 2012)

The weekend event at the Jays was cancelled because a high number of entries had competed at the ODE at Poplar the preceeding week.  It was done out of respect for all competitors and to prevent the possible spread of the disease.  It was not done because of the number of entries that were withdrawing.

The dressage on the Monday evening was cancelled due to a lack of entries.

Here is the press release posted on the Jays website.  I think they acted swiftly and professionally.  I just wish PP had done the same. 



PRESS RELEASE DATED 20TH APRIL 2012

STRANGLES AT POPLAR PARK

We are aware of the outbreak of strangles at Poplar Park.

We have sought veterinary advice and can confirm that the risk of contamination is low.

In view of the above, we will continue to hold events at The Jays for the time being.

However if your horse has competed at Poplar Park or come into contact with a horse that has competed at Poplar Park within the last 14 days, we request that you do not attend any events at The Jays until the 14 day incubation period has passed and your horse is showing no signs of infection.

We also advise all competitors to be vigilant whilst attending events. 

Do not let your horse or persons make any physical contact with another horse, 

Do not let your horse chew - come into contact with any fencing. 

Do not let your horse graze whilst at an event.

Bring your own water and water containers and do not share these.


----------



## mrussell (24 April 2012)

teazle said:



			I'd be very interested to see written, or reliable, proof that Poplar acted negligently. Note, I am not saying they didn't, but as far as I can see, there are rumours and chinese whispers floating around. I've heard differing reports as to when the outbreak was discovered, how many horses have symptoms, how many are actually confirmed, etc.

There appears to be very little actual FACTS, other than the statement put out by the vets. If there is anything more than 'I heard this from such and such', or 'my friend said this', I will gracefully agree that more should have been done.
		
Click to expand...


From my perspective the fault lies at the feet of the PP themselves.  I was one of the people who rang them IMMEDIATELY upon hearing that there may be a risk to my horse and to those on my yard.  I was told a version of events which then differed from those given to me by the vets ( at SRD).  The fact that PP continued to give different versions of events to other callers is neither here nor there.  

Its not the chinese whispers.  Its not the rumours.  I dont give 2 figs who is saying what.  I went to the horses mouth and they lied.  THATS whats wrong.


----------



## stacey_lou (24 April 2012)

Jump4Joy said:



			At the end of the day Poplar Park have been caught out trying to hide up. 

Not only have they hosted events on their premises, but they have been open for lessons and hacks, etc. all through this time, giving lessons to people who will go off to see their friends' horses or horses that they share or loan and it will be spread everywhere. 

It is virtually impossible to keep this illness contained if its on a yard.  It only takes the slightest touch onto clothing or whatever and its out there. 

Poplar Park have been playing russian roulette with the health of every horse in the area.  

Poplar Park have been greedy in the extreme -  not wanting to damage their precious business.  

If it hadn't have been for the vets letting the cat out of the bag - we would all still be in the dark.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I have said since, you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## blackislegirl (24 April 2012)

Interesting to see the statement from The Jays. As far as I can see Topthorn have cancelled nothing and said nothing...and they are rather closer to Poplar Park. I had been thinking of heading there this weekend but I am now thinking again.


----------



## stacey_lou (24 April 2012)

blackislegirl said:



			Interesting to see the statement from The Jays. As far as I can see Topthorn have cancelled nothing and said nothing...and they are rather closer to Poplar Park. I had been thinking of heading there this weekend but I am now thinking again.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that I am at Topthorn this Sunday did think about giving them a call but they clearly think everything will be ok x


----------



## Staverton (24 April 2012)

Not much room at Topthorn to keep away from other horses!


----------



## stacey_lou (25 April 2012)

Staverton said:



			Not much room at Topthorn to keep away from other horses!
		
Click to expand...

Thats true, I called them this morning they said that all their events will still be going ahead this weekend. 

Not sure what to do, do I go or not? I will of course take my own water with me so shes not sharing with otherhorses but at the same time you cant really stop other people saying hello to your horse and put them in a bubble but then are we just being over cautious? Or do we have every right to be?


----------



## blackislegirl (25 April 2012)

Well, I have decided to be cautious and stay away from Topthorn and Wix this weekend. I wouldn't mind being outdoors, but it is hard not get close to other animals at these two venues. It's a bore, but I would hat my boy to get ill at any time, let alone at the start of the season. Or to be responsible for bringing infection back to our livery yard.


----------



## stacey_lou (25 April 2012)

blackislegirl said:



			Well, I have decided to be cautious and stay away from Topthorn and Wix this weekend. I wouldn't mind being outdoors, but it is hard not get close to other animals at these two venues. It's a bore, but I would hat my boy to get ill at any time, let alone at the start of the season. Or to be responsible for bringing infection back to our livery yard.
		
Click to expand...

I hear what your saying I do but I am torn? Ill have a think about it tonight and tomorrow and see whats what. I too wouldnt want to out my mare in an danger at all god forbid but then I dont know if there is cause to be so cautious if poplar say none of their horses came int contact with those competing and none of Poplars horses are leaving the yard then we should be ok right?


----------



## Banatar (25 April 2012)

Don't forget some of the Poplar horses competed at the event at PP and some of the horses they competed had had direct contact with the infected ones i.e. shared a field.


----------



## Jump4Joy (25 April 2012)

There are, of course, all manner of people who have had lessons at Poplar Park over the period in question.  These people could now be spread far and wide - contaminating as they go.  Nobody will know for weeks what kind of mess Poplar have caused by not coming clean and carrying on with their usual activities without a care for anyone but themselves.


----------



## stacey_lou (25 April 2012)

Thats true, how could Poplar be so Irrisponsible!! Makes me mad! A yard which is labled as a BHS yard you expect them to go by the book and to take something like this seriously! 

Though to be fair I was up there one day and was amazed to see them trotting a horse up on a dirt track which was muddy! Were they really expecting to see a true trot up to see for a lame horse? 

I think I may not take the risk and go Sunday, not worth taking the risk, ill get some advise of the vet


----------



## blackislegirl (25 April 2012)

I heard yesterday from an honest source that a livery moved out of Poplar Park on the Tuesday, two days before the strangles was confirmed.


----------



## sizz (25 April 2012)

I agree that is it the cover up that is unacceptable,  if a horse had been tested and awaiting the results I don't think that it was the correct decision to let the competition go ahead, and I am shocked that they had horses competing that were from the yard.  The event was being run by the pony club, which is why I decided not to enter,  i believe they knew that a horse had been tested but awaiting results, but still decided to run the event which I think is a little naughty!  In this day and age it is unlikely that strangles will be fatal but it is the inconvenience , loss of business, and worry for people who were the innocent party in all of this i.e an awful lot of competitors at the one day event. Because strangles can be carried in droplets when a horse coughs or sneezes it can be carried by the air and then breathed in by other horses, so in this respect it can be airborn, so outside on a windy day it can go further, if you have ever encountered a horse with a nose bleed you would see how far one sneeze can go, and that is inside !


----------



## broodmare 1 (25 April 2012)

i have just looked at poplars facebook page and it appears that they are still having lessons and taking hacks out as there was a comment by someone asking them why they were still hacking out, which has now been removed !!


----------



## saddle sore (25 April 2012)

poplar taking hacks out surely not !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

remember the entries in the one day event were not just from the yard, two of them were ridden by the manager,so where is the problem taking out hacks.Full steam ahead, no problems.


----------



## Staverton (25 April 2012)

sizz   -    The test results for the livery horse which tested positive were known BEFORE  the event at the weekend !!


 Horses are still being hacked out - P.P. are not closed.


----------



## mrussell (26 April 2012)

Oh my !  Hows this for bad timing ?  Just had an email from Groupon....

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/ipsw...entre/5121370?nlp=&CID=UK_CRM_1_0_0_117&a=498

It feels like a very bad joke !!


Hoping all those who went to the ODE are still symptom free...  day 12 and counting !


----------



## stacey_lou (26 April 2012)

It really is rediculous! I cannot believe them at all, I have lost all respect for them! I was concidering moving my mare there last year glad  I didnt now if they are that care free and stupid


----------



## Staverton (26 April 2012)

There is an article in today's East Anglian Daily Times which states " P.P. are in lockdown"  and  "Yard partner Jon Hardwick says that there is only one confirmed case at the moment, with diagnosis confirmed by vets Ryder-Davies and Partners last Thursday".

After all that has gone on they are still not telling the truth !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ex-racers (26 April 2012)

Shutdown!!!! Bit late after the horse has bolted!!  Maybe it is true that only 1 has been confirmed with strangles, which is the livery owner who had the horse tested  .... if they havent had any of their horses tested they cant confirm!!


----------



## Lolo (26 April 2012)

Did this all come about prior to the BE event? Because they then had an interschools ODE a few weekends later as well!


----------



## JasperJoe (27 April 2012)

I saw three Poplar Park horses hacking in the forest this week and rang the BHS to complain that one of their "accredited" riding schools were so blatantly flouting all guidelines pertaining to strangles. The very nice lady that I spoke to agreed that whatever the reason, there was no justification to hacking horses out from an establishment that had a confirmed outbreak and was going to ring PP to establish why, exactly, they thought it was ok. 

I live about a mile from PP.  I was a livery there about 10 years ago, and have as little as possible to do with them these days as is humanly possible ;-)  I avoid riding through or past the place as oddly, all of my horses are terrified when they go near.. So hopefully I'm not in any danger. Although that's not thanks to the preventative actions of PP or their vets.


----------



## sizz (28 April 2012)

Staverton said:



			sizz   -    The test results for the livery horse which tested positive were known BEFORE  the event at the weekend !!


 Horses are still being hacked out - P.P. are not closed.
		
Click to expand...

No they were not the results came out on Wednesday after the event.


----------



## Staverton (29 April 2012)

There was an event held at P.P. the weekend after the livery horse tested positive!


----------



## sizz (30 April 2012)

Staverton said:



			There was an event held at P.P. the weekend after the livery horse tested positive!
		
Click to expand...

A horse was tested the week before the event but the positive result wasn't known until the Wednesday after.


----------



## stacey_lou (30 April 2012)

They are a joke and they are not making it any better for them selves either!

Everyone I have spoken to has said how they expected better from a BHS riding school/training centre/livery yard/BE venue.

I would have thought they would have known better and shut the yard down for the 21 days (dont shoot me down if I am wrong) before any horse shows any signs or untill the first horses test results came back.

The trouble they have caused because they out money before the general welfare of other horses and trying to contain the problem! They should be ashamed of them selves.


----------



## saddle sore (30 April 2012)

apparently, after a heated discussion, the livery that sensibly had her horse tested for strangles, that in turn proved positive,was asked to leave the yard,and was actually blamed by a partner of the business ,for all the problems that surround this ridiculous situation. she left poplar park on this Sunday to an unknown isolated place. PP appears to be an establishment continuing on in absolute denial, why would they ever change if a similar situation arouse,they are taking no responsibility for their UNDENIABLE mismanagement.
perhaps 'poplar park helper' can enlighten us.


----------



## Staverton (1 May 2012)

Poplar Park appear to  digging themselves into a bigger hole daily!!!

How irresponsible can they get?        To ask/tell a livery to leave a yard which has confirmed strangles is unbelievable!

I understand P.P. have only had 'one' of their horses tested for strangles this is why they are able to say there is only one confirmed case!!    All the other horses havn't seen a vet!


----------

